# GD slin!!!



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I started running slin and have to say my experience so far is awesome!!! God damn I love the pump and the all say feeling of fullness! I literally look like I got blown up with an air hose! Start slow do the homework and try it out. You have no clue what you are missing with this stuff! But remember it can kill you if you slack off and dont respect it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

that last part is why i will never try it


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

If your responsible enough for gear I think slin is just as safe. The most important thing is diet, which again she be in check anyway if your doing anabolics.


----------



## acemon (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> If your responsible enough for gear I think slin is just as safe. The most important thing is diet, which again she be in check anyway if your doing anabolics.


 

Damn I'm jealous. I am just to new to the game to get in to slin. May be when I am ready I will have to hit you up and see what your dosing protocol, diet, etc. are.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> If your responsible enough for gear I think slin is just as safe. The most important thing is diet, which again she be in check anyway if your doing anabolics.


 

does slin cost more than aas?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is next on my grocery list.. I've been researching it for well over a year.  I think the time has come.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

It's the cheapest thing you can buy. It's OTC at the pharmacy. I pay $30 for a 10ml bottle which equals 1000 ius. So basically enough for 6-12 months lol!!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> It's the cheapest thing you can buy. It's OTC at the pharmacy. I pay $30 for a 10ml bottle which equals 1000 ius. So basically enough for 6-12 months lol!!


 

What type of insulin is it?  You can buy humulin r otc here also but it's not a good idea to use it for our purpose.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm using the fastest stuff(humalog). I think it's the safest as you can keep track of it release with a stop watch. 2hrs post inject I know I'm gtg. I still take all precautions to be sure. I think we can get humalin r OTC aswell.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

could you outline your protocol here?


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> It's the cheapest thing you can buy. It's OTC at the pharmacy. I pay $30 for a 10ml bottle which equals 1000 ius. So basically enough for 6-12 months lol!!


 

I can't even get syringes otc where I live.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I'm using the fastest stuff(humalog). I think it's the safest as you can keep track of it release with a stop watch. 2hrs post inject I know I'm gtg. I still take all precautions to be sure. I think we can get humalin r OTC aswell.


 

Correct me if I'm wrong and I apologize in advance if I'm off here but didn't you go to the ER before from using insulin?

That's also insane that you can get humalog OTC in Canada.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> could you outline your protocol here?


 

Use the search function, I did an entire thread on it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Use the search function, I did an entire thread on it.


 
will the search function give me D-lats protocol?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> will the search function give me D-lats protocol?


 

Smart ass.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> will the search function give me D-lats protocol?


 
LOL, nice come back!!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I can now I'm using the most simple and basic protocol. There are lots of dosage timing and diet variation that inevitably I'm sure I'll try. But for a beginner humalog is the fastest acting meaning it starts 10mins after injecting. It has a peak of roughly two hrs. This is the most anabolic window aswell as the most dangerous. It's crucial to be prepared. The basic rule of thumb is 10g of carbs per iu of slin. I do my slin post workout, so I take a weight gainer shake with atleast 80g carbs, I also add creating and bcaa to take full advantage of the supercharged nutrient shuttling of the slin. 20-30 mins after my shake I eat a full meal with high protein and clean carbs. Slin is no joke some guys try and lower carbs to avoid excess bf, stupid you can die. If your blood sugar drops too low you will crash and possibly go hypo. I ALWAYS have a can of crush in my gym bag aswell as packs of sugar. This will save your life if you catch the symptoms in time. 
Now after my meal I feel safe, I wait another 1-1.5 hrs and have my final meal. 
I would not bother with slin if you are not 100% dedicated to running it. Also I think it works better with higher test dosages but that's just my opinion.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't go due to slin I had the flu. I thought It was the slin at first because I was paranoid.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

You running HGH with it as well?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 15, 2012)

Im on hum-r and shoot 10i/u pre workout.I also sip on a simple sugar and a whey protein mix.then post ill drink another shake with more carbs and more whey protein then 45 minutes later eat a whole meal..Slin is the most anabolic.Im also on igf-1 lr3 so it double the effects of Slin.So if you take 5 I/U it may act like your in 10i/u so please read tons of info before you jump into it.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I didn't go due to slin I had the flu. I thought It was the slin at first because I was paranoid.


 

Oh, ok....my bad.  Just thought I remembered something along those lines and then I read your first post and was thinking........He's doing WHAT AGAIN???

FYI - Use dextrose and maltodextern for your PWO drink with aminos if you can swing it.  A few reasons:

1 - Dextrose  will work faster than any other carb source period.  It's also VERY cheap.

2 - Matodexterin - The ability for it to be stored as body fat is pretty low (most weight gainer shakes use this as the carb source).

3 - Aminos are absorbed much quicker than protien alone and they are already broken down, making them ideal for insulin use.

Good luck.  Be safe.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> You running HGH with it as well?



I will be. Gh increases insulin sensitivity so I want my dosage dialed in. First.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I will be. Gh increases insulin sensitivity so I want my dosage dialed in. First.


 .. you are going to be one freaky looking monster bro.. It's gonna be sweet!!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Oh, ok....my bad.  Just thought I remembered something along those lines and then I read your first post and was thinking........He's doing WHAT AGAIN???
> 
> FYI - Use dextrose and maltodextern for your PWO drink with aminos if you can swing it.  A few reasons:
> 
> ...



Awesome info my gainer uses maltodextrin. I was so paranoid the first go round but knowledge is the key to slin. Thanks for the tips again bro.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Scary shit but good luck bro. 

Any studies on the affect of slin and risk of diabetes?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I will be. Gh increases insulin sensitivity so I want my dosage dialed in. First.


 

GH will keep you leaner when using insulin.

Use the GH IM right after your W/O and then hit the insulin 20-30 mins later.  The half life clearance and conversion to IGF will begin the sequence from the GH, making the insulin work better.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Scary shit but good luck bro.
> 
> Any studies on the affect of slin and risk of diabetes?


 

Not sure you're going to find one for our use of it, who knows maybe?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Not sure you're going to find one for our use of it, who knows maybe?



I've spent hrs and hrs researching and never heard of it happening. But dead people don't post so who knows.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Just wondering. Thanks guys.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 15, 2012)

Slin is for those who have reached their genetic potential with AAS and still want more.  IMHO.



/V


----------



## independent (Mar 15, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Slin is for those who have reached their genetic potential with AAS and still want more.  IMHO.
> 
> /V


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Slin is for those who have reached their genetic potential with AAS and still want more. IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
yeah think ill leave this one off the table for a while..


maybe revisist in in 10-15 years..


----------



## rage racing (Mar 15, 2012)

Slin is very interesting. I am too scared though


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 15, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Slin is for those who have reached their genetic potential with AAS and still want more.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



AA++ well said


----------



## vannesb (Mar 15, 2012)

rage racing said:


> slin is very interesting. I am too scared though


 
x2!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2012)

I used steroids off and on for over 2 decades before running a slin experiment. It was about right.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I used steroids off and on for over 2 decades before running a slin experiment. It was about right.


 

I may not live another 20yrs to wait.  What a conundrum!!


----------



## rage racing (Mar 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> It was about right.


 
What was about right? Waiting so long.....


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 15, 2012)

rage racing said:


> What was about right? Waiting so long.....



Probably. 

Like everyone else has said, you don't fuck around with it. Hypoglycemia can creep up on someone real quick. Without the proper protocol in place to bounce back from it, shit CAN (hypothetically speaking) go downhill real quick.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2012)

My brother in law OD'd on slin. They found him dead with a bowl of sugar on the table in front of him.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> My brother in law OD'd on slin. They found him dead with a bowl of sugar on the table in front of him.




I'm sorry Heavy

The thought of both slin and dnp scare the living piss out of me


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I guess that's that then discussion closed


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't write this but it helped me a lot!
Please read carefully!!!!! Its a long post but worth reading...

Insulin is the most anabolic hormone you can take. On the other hand its also one of the most dangerous for two reasons availability and ignorance. I will be the first to tell you that every time I have been hypoglycemic (when blood sugar drops to dangerous levels) its has been as a result of something I did wrong. Used responsibility and with respect for the potential sides it is quite safe and extremely effective. That being said we'll start off with what you are going to need.

Equipment:
There are several types of insulin out there but for our purposes we are only interested in two. The first being my favorite Humulin R and the other being a bit newer to the body building community Humalog.

Humulin R is the most widely used and time tested insulin in our arsenal. It has a max duration of 4hrs and its peak can been seen around 2hrs after injection. This becomes particularly important when planning out you meals for the day so keep the timetables in mind.

Humalog is a bit newer but some feel just as effective and a bit safer. Humalog has a max duration of 2hrs and its peak can be seen around 1hr after injection. When selecting to use one or the other keep in mind your schedule, meals, and physical activity for the day as it will all play a role. One other point that needs mentioning is that Humulin R is available over the counter at pretty much every pharmacy in the country for about $25 for 10ml (which will last you a very long time) and Humalog is available only through a prescription or over the black market for a price about double that of Humulin R. When approaching a pharmacist keep in mind that its a lot more convincing if you buy the needles at the same time you get the insulin. This way they are less likely to refuse to sell it to you which they have been known to do from time to time. If this should happen just continue on to the next pharmacy and despite what they tell you "you dont need a prescription" it might be their store policy to see one but legally it is not required and if you make enough of a fuss you will get what you need.

The next thing you will need is the actual needles for injection. These are not the same type that you would use for anabolics or other androgens. The type of needles you will need are U100 insulin needles. That is exactly what you need to say when are trying to buy them. A box of 100 will usually run about $15-$25 and again will last you quite a while.

NOTE: Be fore warned now, using a syringe labeled with cc/ml or anything other than u100 is potentially fatal. The difference between the amount of insulin used for our purpose and that which will kill you is less than 1/2 a cc.

The next two things I think you will need and I highly recommend having on you is a wrist watch with a chronograph (stopwatch) and glucose tabs and/or a can of soda. First I'll explain the wrist watch. The stop watch is to be started immediately after the injection and monitored periodically to keep track of what is in your body and how long it is active. This can also be used to determine whether or not you are feeling side effects or simply just nerves from the fear that follows using for the first time. For instance I always use Humulin R which we know has a duration of 4 hours and a peak at 2 hours. This means that the greatest effects will be felt somewhere between 1-1/2 to 2 hours after injection and then they will steadily lessen till it is no longer active 4 hours after injection. When you use a stopwatch you have an accurate record of when you felt the effects which will become more important as you get more experienced using insulin. The glucose tabs are your safety net. If you are feeling hypo (hypoglycemic) these tabs will return your blood sugar levels to a safe range where you can get some food. They are available at all pharmacies for about $1.00. I have also used a soda. Soda is high in simple carbs which act quickly when blood sugar is low and allow you to get to a safe range where you can get some food in you. Now that we've covered all the equipment needed to safely use insulin we'll move on to dosage diet and scheduling.



Dosage diet and scheduling:
Whenever you start insulin its always wise to start at a lower dose and taper up over the first couple of days of use. Insulin is still new in our community and there is a potential for becoming diabetic so don't take chances start small more is not better where insulin is concerned more is simply more fat and more dangerous. This is a schedule I use when just starting insulin:

day1: 5iu's post workout
day2: 6iu's post workout
day3: 7iu's post workout
day4: 8iu's post workout
day5: 9iu's post workout
day6: 10iu's post workout
day7: same as day 6

This concludes week once from here on out this is how I proceed. If I am going to be increasing my dose even further.

day8-10: 10iu's morning, 10iu's post workout
day11-14: 10iu's morning, 10iu's noon, 10iu's post workout
day15 and on: increase post workout dose till I start to feel symptoms of hypoglycemia and then back the dose down accordingly. NOTE: THIS IS ONLY FOR ADVANCED USERS, DON'T EXCEED THE DAY 7 DOSE TILL YOU GET SOME TIME UNDER YOUR BELT. I AM NOT KIDDING YOU WILL DIE!!!

Your diet will depend on the amount of slin you take per injection. The rule is 10 grams of carbs per IU of insulin. Therefore if you take 10iu's at an injection you need 100 grams of carbs. This is a bit overkill the actual figure is about 5-7 grams but its best to stick with the 10 rule while starting out. I feel that the best most accurate way to consume the proper amount of carbs after an injection is through MRP's or other shakes. The amounts of carbs on these are far more accurate than those you will find on the back of a bread bag. My meals are usually layed out like this:

7am: 10iu's insulin, shake
9am: shake
12pm: 10iu's insulin, lunch
2pm: shake
4pm: shake
6pm: workout
7pm: 10iu's insulin, shake, higher in carbs than others
9pm: dinner
11pm: safe for bed

If you'll notice there is a method to the madness above. After taking your first injection if insulin you will need a shake immediately. After this you are good for the next 2 hrs till the insulin peaks. Once you hit the 2hr mark you will need more carbs either another shake or a meal with sufficient carbs. After you have cleared the 4hr mark you will be clear from danger. Now this is all based on using Humulin R. If you are using Humalog you will need to take your first meal after injection and another "1hr" after. Then after the 2hr mark you will be safe. My shakes are made up of 1/2 pack of MetRX (berry) and 2 scoops GNC brand weight gainer (vanilla) and 16oz of whole milk. This shake has a caloric value of about 800 cals and around 50grams of protein and 150+grams of carbs. This is a good meal for those starting out. As you progress though you will want to decrease the carbs and eliminate the fat completely to maximize lean mass gains and minimize water and fat retention but for the purposes of starting out simply taking T3 will offset any fat gained. One thing to keep in mind is that T3 will reduce your sensitivity to insulin allowing you to take a higher dose but again save this till you get some more time in.

Side effects and procedures:
After injection and starting your stopwatch your first task is to get some carbs in. Next the first sides you will feel is tired. This is normal and is to be expected. You will usually feel this somewhere between 15-30 minutes after your injection. The key here is not to sleep, if you sleep you wont feel further more dangerous sides and therefore you wont be able to save your ass. The next thing you need to do is have another meal/shake at the 2hr mark. If you miss this just get it in as soon as possible. If you delay long enough you will start to feel hypo around 3 to 3-1/2 hours after injection. When this happens you will feel a sort of numbness that I can only relate to ephedrine. After this you will start to get some shakes in your hands followed by a cold sweat. Once you get to this point you are full blown hypo, the next thing that will follow will be a bit of tunnel vision and this is as far as I’ve been after this its all textbook I imagine coma will follow shortly after passing out. When you get the symptoms listed above don’t hesitate. Get some soda/glucose tabs followed by a meal or shake. One other fact I neglected to mention is that a mix of carbs is necessary when consuming a meal. Simple carbs are used to quickly and complex don’t kick in fast enough. A good mix is the way to go


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 15, 2012)

^This is a write up by "Juice Junky" back in around 2006 I think.



/V


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

Ingot it off another site. Bass killer has some good write ups for beginners also.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 17, 2012)

IMO it's way easier to go hypo from IGF because there's not enough information out there about its pharmacokinetics and just how much it will lower your blood sugar. Insulin is simple you just have to start very conservative and never get lazy about measuring your ius and grams of sugar. Also, it works WAY better on mature muscle, and when used with injectable AAS. I use 10iu 30 minutes preworkout. Drink a shake with 50g of dextrose 5 minutes after, and then sip another shake with 50g of sugar throughout my workout. (each shake also has 15g BCAA, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine, 500mg potassium, 2g taurine, 1g beta alanine, and a little dash of salt.) For legs I take a PWO shot as well, since I'm really trying to build them up.


----------



## jimm (Mar 18, 2012)

im sure u posted not long ago about collapsing in your bathroom or something to do with slin and going to hospital... ur off ur nut mate..


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 18, 2012)

Read the post mate! I got the flu had nothing to do with slin. I think "off your nut" means something bad so I'll begin negging you daily now


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck D. Blow the fuck up! Be safe and keep us updated! May the force be with you!


----------



## jimm (Mar 18, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Read the post mate! I got the flu had nothing to do with slin. I think "off your nut" means something bad so I'll begin negging you daily now




haha my bad then.. and "off ur nut" means like "ur crazy" lol...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok apology accepted I won't neg you daily


----------



## squigader (Mar 18, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Slin is for those who have reached their genetic potential with AAS and still want more.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




This. Not worth it for those who value their long-term health - it's significantly more dangerous than something like testosterone.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 18, 2012)

Long-term slin abuse can and will induce diabetes. If you've spent hours researching and haven't come upon that fact, then your research skills suck. There is a negative feedback loop for exogenous slin just like every other hormone we use. Your pancreas will stop producing it and there is no PCT to get it back. Pinning every day for life sounds cool and all, and I'm sure I'll be using it by the time I'm 30, but it's one thing to accept that it's unhealthy and do it anyway. It's another to pretend everything is gonna be cool. Good luck.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 18, 2012)

So will long term GH use...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 18, 2012)

im diabetic anyway so pump this shit in me all day errrrday, i go for 10 units pre workout and 15 post workout


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Long-term slin abuse can and will induce diabetes. If you've spent hours researching and haven't come upon that fact, then your research skills suck. There is a negative feedback loop for exogenous slin just like every other hormone we use. Your pancreas will stop producing it and there is no PCT to get it back. Pinning every day for life sounds cool and all, and I'm sure I'll be using it by the time I'm 30, but it's one thing to accept that it's unhealthy and do it anyway. It's another to pretend everything is gonna be cool. Good luck.



well if i cant do it forever then FUCK THAT


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol I was scratching my head after that rant Hahahaaaa!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 19, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> So will long term GH use...



Can you post up the study you found this information from?  Thanks.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 19, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Can you post up the study you found this information from?  Thanks.



That "hypothesis" has been discussed on other forums, but I want to see actual SCIENTIFIC (not broscience) evidence that proves it


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 19, 2012)

D-lats didnt you go to the ER because of slin?????


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Read the post mate! I got the flu had nothing to do with slin. I think "off your nut" means something bad so I'll begin negging you daily now


.


----------



## teezhay (May 4, 2012)

Yo D-Lats, any updates on your progress with insulin? I'm nowhere near prepared to integrate it into my regimen (not even close), but I'm still interested how you're doing with it.


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

R.I.P Dlat


----------



## teezhay (May 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> R.I.P Dlat



His last activity was an hour ago ... the authorities are probably going to want to know how you learned so quickly of Dlat's untimely demise.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> If your responsible enough for gear I think slin is just as safe..


Agreed, I know of at least 12 people who have fallin into comas and died from injecting to much test or taking too much dbol.

Great post bro. Hope all the stupid fucking newbros get a chance to read it before they head off to walgreens.


I get what you're saying, I do. You shouldn't be a brain dead fuckwit and do AAS! Got that....BUT have you been to the enterweebs?


Not the case.....


----------



## overburdened (May 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> does slin cost more than aas?


Novolin R is $20 at Walmart... Don't HAVE to have a script... But they can refuse sale...

I CANNOT SAY THIS ENOUGH: INSULIN CAN KILL YOU, OR LEAVE YOU A VEGETABLE IF YOU FUCK UP!!!!!

DO NOT EVEN ATTEMPT TAKING INSULIN WITHOUT THE FULL KNOWLEDGE OF WHAT IT WILL DO, HAS CAPABILITIES OF DOING, HAVING PLENTY OF CARBS AND PROTEIN WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES... AND IT'S A GOOD IDEA TO HAVE A KNOWLEDGEABLE PERSON WITH YOU AROUND YHE CLOCK, IN CASE SOMETHING HAPPENS.. KEEP GLUCAGON ON HAND ALSO, A GLUCOMETER, ETC...  IF YOU FUCK UP, YOU WILL DIE!!!

that being said, it is highly anabolic... Also stores fat nearly as easily as increasing nutrient partitioning to muscle....diet is key..  pumps are like nothing you've seen... Water retention, high bp, kidney stress, etc... Are all possibilities too... To the point your chest cavity can fill with enoughedema that you can't breathe and heart can't beat.....  It can kill you!!!


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

teezhay said:


> His last activity was an hour ago ... the authorities are probably going to want to know how you learned so quickly of Dlat's untimely demise.


Ummmmmm


----------



## teezhay (May 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Ummmmmm



Although I suppose you _would_ be the first to know the dude you're banging is dead.


----------



## rc771 (May 4, 2012)

... I thought about slin for a while...

then I decided there is no fucking way it is worth the risk.

And I had one more realization, I was thinking of using it simply as a shortcut vs eating more food. I truly feel like this is the case with most people who try slin, they think they need it but in reality they don't. I know plenty of guys who are 230 - 240 lean and would never touch slin... 

... just my .02 cents


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 4, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Oh, ok....my bad.  Just thought I remembered something along those lines and then I read your first post and was thinking........He's doing WHAT AGAIN???
> 
> FYI - Use dextrose and maltodextern for your PWO drink with aminos if you can swing it.  A few reasons:
> 
> ...




Are you saying replace the protein for aminos for PW shake? I have never heard of this before...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2012)

DLat n slin is a very scary thought


----------



## D-Lats (May 5, 2012)

So is me a nine iron an eight ball of blow and your mom


----------



## Diesel618 (May 5, 2012)

Isn't there distention of the waist with slin? Have you noticed this or any blurrring of the lines or thickening of the skin?


----------



## overburdened (May 5, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Isn't there distention of the waist with slin? Have you noticed this or any blurrring of the lines or thickening of the skin?


since slin really doesnt differentiate between fat or muscle storage(of nutrients), it can cause you to lose your leanness and lines, skin thickening is just usually subq edema or fat gain, or both... distention of gut can be caused by slin(or resistance to slin.... since this is a major cause of belly fat and abdominal fat between organs)... desensitivity to slin can happen quickly with exogenous use(in fact most americans are resistant to slin... hence all the fat asses).....  diet is key, but you can always run into problems when you are taking slin and HAVE to pound down 100+g of sugary carbs just to not slip into a coma.....

this is the whole reason it  should NEVER be used by someone that doesn't know EXACTLY what they are doing.... and NEVER  for prolonged periods.....   I've used it in bulking cycles(for 2 wks or so)  and also, recovery(surgery, injuries...), it does help greatly with that...  
Unless you can dedicate a two week period to using slin, and not really having to work... so you can eat all day to feed the slin(cause you will get fat as shit if you just eat fast food or even restaurant food on it)... you have to be able to prepare and eat every meal precisely at the right time in order to avoid problems


----------



## teezhay (May 5, 2012)

The screams of horror and "ZOMG UR GONNA DIE BRAH!" on other forums (and sometimes here as well) really piss me off. Here's how I see it: Every time I've ever unscrewed the top to my clenbuterol, the thought crosses my mind that if I were to accidentally chug that whole goddamn thing, I'd probably just die. Especially because I pop aspirin and caffeine pills like I'm a 15-year-old girl with blue hair and bag of E at a rave. 

The difference with insulin is that the margin of acceptable error is wayyy lower. Like, _as in zero_. I could theoretically double my dose of clen and still live (but in a shaky, horribly uncomfortable state), but if I take even 5% too much insulin, there's serious potential for death. So yeah, it's a drug that deserves respect and nobody should take it without understanding what it is and how it's used. But so long as someone is well educated on the physiology of the drug (I'm not, by the way), *can we please stop acting like the mere thought of insulin for a bodybuilder is a fucking death sentence*? If they're smart, well-read, and understand proper dosing, nutrition, and workout requirements for insulin, there's no reason it should be any more heart-stopping than a vial of test prop.

Again, I'm years away from preparing to integrate insulin into a cycle. Years. But just because neither I, nor most of you, should use insulin for the time being, doesn't mean we should be crying out in fear at its mere mention.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 5, 2012)

teezhay said:


> The screams of horror and "ZOMG UR GONNA DIE BRAH!" on other forums (and sometimes here as well) really piss me off. Here's how I see it: Every time I've ever unscrewed the top to my clenbuterol, the thought crosses my mind that if I were to accidentally chug that whole goddamn thing, I'd probably just die. Especially because I pop aspirin and caffeine pills like I'm a 15-year-old girl with blue hair and bag of E at a rave.
> 
> The difference with insulin is that the margin of acceptable error is wayyy lower. Like, _as in zero_. I could theoretically double my dose of clen and still live (but in a shaky, horribly uncomfortable state), but if I take even 5% too much insulin, there's serious potential for death. So yeah, it's a drug that deserves respect and nobody should take it without understanding what it is and how it's used. But so long as someone is well educated on the physiology of the drug (I'm not, by the way), *can we please stop acting like the mere thought of insulin for a bodybuilder is a fucking death sentence*? If they're smart, well-read, and understand proper dosing, nutrition, and workout requirements for insulin, there's no reason it should be any more heart-stopping than a vial of test prop.
> 
> Again, I'm years away from preparing to integrate insulin into a cycle. Years. But just because neither I, nor most of you, should use insulin for the time being, doesn't mean we should be crying out in fear at its mere mention.


Except that test prop isn't heart stopping at all unless you IV'd it sure...lol..


----------



## teezhay (May 5, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Except that test prop isn't heart stopping at all unless you IV'd it sure...lol..



That's ... the point. Attain a working understanding of insulin, don't do anything you shouldn't do (which, in my case, includes using insulin but that's beside the point) and your heart won't stop. Not due to the insulin, at least. Obviously your heart will still stop one day. Then you'll die. And you'll be dead. And all will be as it was before you were born, once again.

Just my outlook. Except for that last part; that's not an opinion, that's the truth.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 5, 2012)

teezhay said:


> That's ... the point. Attain a working understanding of insulin, don't do anything you shouldn't do (which, in my case, includes using insulin but that's beside the point) and your heart won't stop. Not due to the insulin, at least. Obviously your heart will still stop one day. Then you'll die. And you'll be dead. And all will be as it was before you were born, once again.
> 
> Just my outlook. Except for that last part; that's not an opinion, that's the truth.



No I fully agree brother. The reason though that it is so taboo is because you have all of these stupid ass fucking kids out there that wanna take any and everything right now and ask about it later. I mod on several boards and I can't even begin to tell you all of the dumbass shit I have seen people do and post. Seen a guy that was IVing test....Kids that run superdrol at 30-40mgs ed for 8-12 weeks with no supports and no PCT wondering why their pissing blood and their dick doesn't work etc, etc, etc...I could go on for days..

Slin is a very powerful anabolic agent to be sure, if not the most powerful, that's not in question. But the level of god damn idiocy out their with these stupid fucks is what keeps people, even the knowledgeable guys from recommending its use.

Unfortunate but that's the interweebs for you..


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 5, 2012)

And everyone knows....ANYTIME a BBer dies or kills someone the media and the american government immediately point the finger at steroids and it fucks up the rest of our lives if even to only a small degree. Sources get more heat on them, or busted, shit gets banned etc, etc, etc...


----------



## teezhay (May 5, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> And everyone knows....ANYTIME a BBer dies or kills someone the media and the american government immediately point the finger at steroids and it fucks up the rest of our lives if even to only a small degree. Sources get more heat on them, or busted, shit gets banned etc, etc, etc...



Well hey, Lyle Alzado clearly had an extensive background in medical training, research, and diagnostics. His professional opinion on what caused his brain tumor is tremendously valid and meaningful. I mean why else would his prolific writings be so widely published in so many prestigious medical journals? _I can't find any at the moment_, but that's probably because I just don't have access to such elite echelons of academia. So when Lyle Alzado attributes his tumor to steroids, that really means something. 

And consider Chris Benoit. There's nothing that could have possibly caused him to murder his wife and child, other than steroids. I mean sure, the head of neurosurgery at West Virginia University attributed the incident to a devastating degree of brain damage, saying it was "so severely damaged it resembled the brain of an 85-year-old Alzheimer's patient." But what the fuck does the head of neurosurgery at a major university know?! It's not like he's _Lyle Alzado_ or anything.

*Edit*: By the way, the growth hormone Lyle Alzado was using had been extracted from dead bodies. But I'm sure we can all agree the synthetic HGH we use today is no safer, regardless of what "science" or "facts" indicate. Anything that enhances performance is horribly unhealthy. I broke up with my girlfriend after learning she was wearing performance-enhancing eye contacts.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 6, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Well hey, Lyle Alzado clearly had an extensive background in medical training, research, and diagnostics. His professional opinion on what caused his brain tumor is tremendously valid and meaningful. I mean why else would his prolific writings be so widely published in so many prestigious medical journals? _I can't find any at the moment_, but that's probably because I just don't have access to such elite echelons of academia. So when Lyle Alzado attributes his tumor to steroids, that really means something.
> 
> And consider Chris Benoit. There's nothing that could have possibly caused him to murder his wife and child, other than steroids. I mean sure, the head of neurosurgery at West Virginia University attributed the incident to a devastating degree of brain damage, saying it was "so severely damaged it resembled the brain of an 85-year-old Alzheimer's patient." But what the fuck does the head of neurosurgery at a major university know?! It's not like he's _Lyle Alzado_ or anything.
> 
> *Edit*: By the way, the growth hormone Lyle Alzado was using had been extracted from dead bodies. But I'm sure we can all agree the synthetic HGH we use today is no safer, regardless of what "science" or "facts" indicate. Anything that enhances performance is horribly unhealthy. I broke up with my girlfriend after learning she was wearing performance-enhancing eye contacts.


Fucking thank you sir^!!!!


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 7, 2012)

Insulin is nice I love it. 10iu preworkout gives a very nice pump the day of and day after training, increases the amount of protein I can absorb, and speeds recovery. And it's very easy to use, and your body produces glucagon to compensate a little bit if your blood sugar goes too low. It just has to be paired with the right amount of carbs that's all. 10iu is not a lot at all, your pancreas produces about that much, maybe even a little more when you eat a 1 bowl of cereal. You just take slin, eat 10g sugar/iu or in my case 8 (I do 10 if I'm doing squats), and I honestly only felt slight hypo once or twice a looong time ago from it. IGF is worse with the hypo IMO because it's so unpredictable. Little kids, seniors, and mentally challenged use insulin over and over and over every day. We're all very capable people and should never have any problem with this. I can't wait to get back on some slin.


----------



## overburdened (May 8, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Insulin is nice I love it. 10iu preworkout gives a very nice pump the day of and day after training, increases the amount of protein I can absorb, and speeds recovery. And it's very easy to use, and your body produces glucagon to compensate a little bit if your blood sugar goes too low. It just has to be paired with the right amount of carbs that's all. 10iu is not a lot at all, your pancreas produces about that much, maybe even a little more when you eat a 1 bowl of cereal. You just take slin, eat 10g sugar/iu or in my case 8 (I do 10 if I'm doing squats), and I honestly only felt slight hypo once or twice a looong time ago from it. IGF is worse with the hypo IMO because it's so unpredictable. Little kids, seniors, and mentally challenged use insulin over and over and over every day. We're all very capable people and should never have any problem with this. I can't wait to get back on some slin.



I'm not raggin on you, Calves of Steel... I'm just making a statement regarding preworkout use of insulin...

The use of insulin pre wo  is, possibly, one of the most dangerous things one could do...  A WHOLE LOT OF PEOPLE DO IT, but it makes insulin use(which is already a touchy subject as far as safety is concerned) even more dangerous.... The reason for this is;  insulin, regardless of what kind you are taking(humalog, R, NPR, NPH, Glargine...) is in your body, and active, longer than most realize... and any type of physical activity can drop blood glucose(bg)...  
If you wanted to take advantage of the effects of insulin 'pre wo', there is a way to do it that makes it much more safe than just blasting it and eating a pre wo, then hitting the gym....(CofS.. if your method works for you, more power to you...  I'm posting this, cause I know someone without the experience is going to read this thread and decide 'insulin is for me')
when you awake in the morning, take your insulin(if you are new to it, start slow....don't just put 10iu in you)(I am not going to suggest dosages, do your research.. start with half or less than whatever the lowest dose someone your weight is suggested to use)...
wait 15 min(for humalog or R), then eat..(I would suggest 10-15g carbs/iu, and same amount of protein... you may find, down the road, that you can use a little less, but err on the side of caution).
then at 1hr(post dosing.. for humalog) you will need to eat again(same type portions, you can eat more if you like... just make sure you at least feed the slin)
at 1 1/2hr (post dosing for R)  same as above....

then, at 2 1/2-3hrs post dosing, eat your preworkout and hit the gym.. you will have all the effects of the insulin during the workout, without sacrificing safety as much(there is always some safety concern with insulin)

post workout, you can choose to dose again, or you can leave it to your body's natural production of insulin(if you are dosing twice a day, keep slin runs to a very short length.. like one week)... also, keep in mind... post workout your body is much more sensitive to slin, and what may have been the right amt for you before is somewhere around twice as much as needed post workout,, you will also find that you need much more carbs and protein with post wo use just to not go hypo.....(15-20g carbs with 10-15g protein/iu)

Keep it safe guys!  insulin can be a great tool, but it can also be a tool of death...(not trying to scare you, just stating the facts)...


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 10, 2012)

What state are we talking about where you can buy insulin for 20 or 30 bucks per bottle? I am a diabetic with no health insurance and in California the cheapest fast acting insulin I have found was about $70.00 per bottle.

If you are worried about having an insulin reaction you should consider having a small bottle of maple syrup on hand. The sugar is concentrated and will even absorb through your gums just in case you end up sick and puking and realize how fucked you are because you can't keep food down and are in the middle of an insulin reaction... Ambulance drivers and paramedics have tubes of glucose syrup on hand that they will rub onto the gums of someone that is hypoglycemic when they are unresponsive (by the way, it sucks having some fireman's latex covered hand shoved in your mouth).


----------



## overburdened (May 10, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> What state are we talking about where you can buy insulin for 20 or 30 bucks per bottle? I am a diabetic with no health insurance and in California the cheapest fast acting insulin I have found was about $70.00 per bottle.
> 
> If you are worried about having an insulin reaction you should consider having a small bottle of maple syrup on hand. The sugar is concentrated and will even absorb through your gums just in case you end up sick and puking and realize how fucked you are because you can't keep food down and are in the middle of an insulin reaction... Ambulance drivers and paramedics have tubes of glucose syrup on hand that they will rub onto the gums of someone that is hypoglycemic when they are unresponsive (by the way, it sucks having some fireman's latex covered hand shoved in your mouth).


are you referring to R or Humalog?
walmart has novolin r(it is in a box with their 'store brand' generic label box, but it is novolin R(bottle is labeled Novolin R).. go to the parmacy and tell them you want the cheapest R insulin...it is $20 in most states(CA may be slightly different because of some of the crazy laws and regulations they have that makes the consumer price of things go up....)  but it should be $20 or close to it...


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 10, 2012)

overburdened said:


> are you referring to R or Humalog?
> walmart has novolin r(it is in a box with their 'store brand' generic label box, but it is novolin R(bottle is labeled Novolin R).. go to the parmacy and tell them you want the cheapest R insulin...it is $20 in most states(CA may be slightly different because of some of the crazy laws and regulations they have that makes the consumer price of things go up....)  but it should be $20 or close to it...



Novolin R works for me, I'm on it. Thanks!


----------



## ItsMrGreen (May 10, 2012)

I was thinking about trying insulin but somebody told me if you take insulin you risk becoming a diabetic... Is this true? I have heard great stuff about insulin and how awesome it is for spot injections.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> are you referring to R or Humalog?
> walmart has novolin r(it is in a box with their 'store brand' generic label box, but it is novolin R(bottle is labeled Novolin R).. go to the parmacy and tell them you want the cheapest R insulin...it is $20 in most states(CA may be slightly different because of some of the crazy laws and regulations they have that makes the consumer price of things go up....)  but it should be $20 or close to it...




I just picked up a couple of bottles today for $24.99 apiece. I love you man! (no homo)


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> I just picked up a couple of bottles today for $24.99 apiece. I love you man! (no homo)



Glad to help


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

ItsMrGreen said:


> I was thinking about trying insulin but somebody told me if you take insulin you risk becoming a diabetic... Is this true? I have heard great stuff about insulin and how awesome it is for spot injections.



Insulin for site inj???  Somebody's mistaken....
You can become diabetic, very easily....


----------



## Diesel618 (May 12, 2012)

I just shot 10 iu of insulin IV. I did my research so I drank 52 g of whey in water right after. Now I'm going to pass out. I'll let you guys all know how much I grow in the morning.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Insulin for site inj???  Somebody's mistaken....
> You can become diabetic, very easily....


Haha my mistake i was confusing myself with IGF, but what are the side effects for doing site injections for IGF?


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Novolin R is $20 at Walmart... Don't HAVE to have a script... But they can refuse sale...
> 
> I CANNOT SAY THIS ENOUGH: INSULIN CAN KILL YOU, OR LEAVE YOU A VEGETABLE IF YOU FUCK UP!!!!!
> 
> ...


 for anyone, Novolog YES. Novolin NEVER!!!!! Stay Away!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> It's the cheapest thing you can buy. It's OTC at the pharmacy. I pay $30 for a 10ml bottle which equals 1000 ius. So basically enough for 6-12 months lol!!


once opened insulin is only good for 28 days. discard after 28 days or you will risk insulin resistance if you used expired insulin


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> once opened insulin is only good for 28 days. discard after 28 days or you will risk insulin resistance if you used expired insulin



Sorry bro but I'm calling bullshit on this one. I have been a diabetic for over 20 years, it just ain't true.I have used bottles that had been open for months and I still take the same amount of insulin (sliding scale dependent on glucose level) that I was taking decades ago. I don't care where you read it, I live it.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I can now I'm using the most simple and basic protocol. There are lots of dosage timing and diet variation that inevitably I'm sure I'll try. But for a beginner humalog is the fastest acting meaning it starts 10mins after injecting. It has a peak of roughly two hrs. This is the most anabolic window aswell as the most dangerous. It's crucial to be prepared. The basic rule of thumb is 10g of carbs per iu of slin. I do my slin post workout, so I take a weight gainer shake with atleast 80g carbs, I also add creating and bcaa to take full advantage of the supercharged nutrient shuttling of the slin. 20-30 mins after my shake I eat a full meal with high protein and clean carbs. Slin is no joke some guys try and lower carbs to avoid excess bf, stupid you can die. If your blood sugar drops too low you will crash and possibly go hypo. I ALWAYS have a can of crush in my gym bag aswell as packs of sugar. This will save your life if you catch the symptoms in time.
> Now after my meal I feel safe, I wait another 1-1.5 hrs and have my final meal.
> I would not bother with slin if you are not 100% dedicated to running it. Also I think it works better with higher test dosages but that's just my opinion.


first rule of insulin is food first!!! 
It take 2 hours to digest a meal and have blood at peak blood sugar, sugar absorbs rapidly within minutes, carbs take 1.5 - 2hours. If there is fiber these carbs do not turn into blood sugar and should be subtracted from the equation.
Do not copy anyones protocal for dosing, everyone is different, that said HumalogR 1iu per 10 carbs is a high dose and could put you in hypo in 20minutes. You should first have a blood meter and check blood before injection. start at 1iu per 25carbs, or 30 carbs for that matter and work your way down. check your blood 2hours after dose. If all is well increase dose next injection till you find the sweet spot.
Its not AAS where everyone can get good result from 500mgs of Test. Your brain soley functions on glucose and if you go hypo you will got into instant shock. When you go into shock you will feel shakey at first then within minutes you will lose the ability to speak and call out for help, you will just have a frozen dead stare, its like paralysis. If you dont get sugar fast you will drop dead before anyone ever thinks to call 911.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Sorry bro but I'm calling bullshit on this one. I have been a diabetic for over 20 years, it just ain't true.I have used bottles that had been open for months and I still take the same amount of insulin (sliding scale dependent on glucose level) that I was taking decades ago. I don't care where you read it, I live it.


read the box then tell me I'm wrong


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Sorry bro but I'm calling bullshit on this one. I have been a diabetic for over 20 years, it just ain't true.I have used bottles that had been open for months and I still take the same amount of insulin (sliding scale dependent on glucose level) that I was taking decades ago. I don't care where you read it, I live it.


20 years and you dont know this, do you ever go to a doctor. I'm calling bullshit on you!


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

Insulin - Living Well with Diabetes - Vermont Department of Health
28 days, educate yourself


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

LANTUS (INSULIN GLARGINE) INJECTION, SOLUTION [SANOFI-AVENTIS U.S. LLC]


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

right there on the box where it says WARNING


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Sorry bro but I'm calling bullshit on this one. I have been a diabetic for over 20 years, it just ain't true.I have used bottles that had been open for months and I still take the same amount of insulin (sliding scale dependent on glucose level) that I was taking decades ago. I don't care where you read it, I live it.


why are you using vials and not on the flexpen? Way easier dude, unless you arent diabetic?


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 13, 2012)

How long have you been a diabetic? No substitute for experience.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 13, 2012)

Can't buy Flex Pen cartridges at Walmart for $25.00 and I have no insurance ass.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

I'm just trying to help prevent people from hurting themselves by offering medical backed factual info and personal expirience. You either have niether or never were smart enough to read or research what your doctor is prescribing you. Produce some evidence to back up what you say other than stupidity.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Can't buy Flex Pen cartridges at Walmart for $25.00 and I have no insurance ass.


I have no insurance either fail to see the point of why you dont know anything about the meds you use?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> once opened insulin is only good for 28 days. discard after 28 days or you will risk insulin resistance if you used expired insulin



el oh el


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 13, 2012)

I'm sure any legit gear has a warning from the manufacturer about not exceeding the recommended dosage and surely no one has ever done that.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> why are you using vials and not on the flexpen? Way easier dude, unless you arent diabetic?



You totally caught me dude. Next week I am going to fake VD.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 13, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> How long have you been a diabetic? No substitute for experience.



ive been diabetic for 9 years, have usesd out of date insulin and its been fine, just with most things, if its still stored correctly (in the fridge) it will more than likely still be good togo.


----------



## Kirk B (May 13, 2012)

shit i hope i can get big like you guys i'm so tiny ahhh I hate it no lie I wirk my ass off strong too and hard gainer I guess i have to step back and adjust my routine it's time anyway you should switch it up here and there anyway


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

just because you dont read or listen to your doctor, dont mislead people that you may have a shred of knowledge. 20 years and havent learned this fact, I really dont believe your diabetic. The first vial of insulin I got I thought I was set for months, but 60 days later I lost my vision and had to see my doctor, he told me I would develop permenant insulin resistance if I didnt follow directions. You shouldnt be risking your health to save a few dollars at walmart.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> ive been diabetic for 9 years, have usesd out of date insulin and its been fine, just with most things, if its still stored correctly (in the fridge) it will more than likely still be good togo.


you too, i guess you guys got lucky, Its really not worth feeling like shit to save some dollars.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> ive been diabetic for 9 years, have usesd out of date insulin and its been fine, just with most things, if its still stored correctly (in the fridge) it will more than likely still be good togo.


Storing it isnt the problem, once you open it, its only good for a month.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 13, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> shit i hope i can get big like you guys i'm so tiny ahhh I hate it no lie I wirk my ass off strong too and hard gainer I guess i have to step back and adjust my routine it's time anyway you should switch it up here and there anyway



You should be proud of what you got man, I've seen your pics and your looking pretty ripped. I'm a little dude too (My imaginary diabetes makes it hard to gain weight).


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> just because you dont read or listen to your doctor, dont mislead people that you may have a shred of knowledge. 20 years and havent learned this fact, I really dont believe your diabetic. The first vial of insulin I got I thought I was set for months, but 60 days later I lost my vision and had to see my doctor, he told me I would develop permenant insulin resistance if I didnt follow directions. You shouldnt be risking your health to save a few dollars at walmart.



Truce brother. I usually use a bottle per month. The times I used older insulin were because I would misplace a bottle and open another one and then end up going back and using the older one once I found it. I'm not trying to say that the manufacturer doesn't recommend against using insulin after 28 days, I'm just saying they are covering their ass and it doesn't suddenly go bad on day 29. I'm also not trying to recommend anyone use expired insulin, just stating that it has never gave me any issues. The truth is I would not recommend that anyone who is not a diabetic use insulin and I think they have a lot more to worry about than expiration dates since using it at all could kill them.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2012)

Theres alot of bad info here and the way most of us store AAS  is not good for insulin.I can only imagine people using insulin and keeping whats leftover for a few months to use again rather than throw it away.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you too, i guess you guys got lucky, Its really not worth feeling like shit to save some dollars.



i get mine for free anyway, the only reason i used it was coz i had to use a spare cartridge i keep at my gfs house for emergencies when i forgot to replace my cartridge before leaving home, wouldnt purposely use expired insulin though.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 14, 2012)

Did my shot of insulin last night then trained back later. My lats are so huge right now I feel like I can go wingsuit jumping without the suit...

like these guys
Wingsuit Base Jumping - YouTube


----------



## ItsMrGreen (May 24, 2012)

D-lats hows your slin cycle coming?


----------



## Coop817 (Nov 2, 2012)

Is he dead?


----------



## Gfunk (Nov 2, 2012)

Rip


----------



## kobefan234 (Nov 3, 2012)

in theory it could make you type 2 diabetic .constant elevation of insulin in the blood. and it takes years to develop type II diabetes


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2012)

ItsMrGreen said:


> D-lats hows your slin cycle coming?



That Jew is probably dead. His Prius is for sale on Craig's list 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> That Jew is probably dead. His Prius is for sale on Craig's list
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Did you buy it hoping to find a huge stash of gears?


----------

